# Charleston, SC Trainer?



## jacki3785 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi all, please bear with me as I am still very new to this forum and German Shepherds and would appreciate any input. I'm looking for a trainer in/around Charleston. I am not sure really where to go and I am a bit leery of going to Petsmart, as Jasper doesn't like dogs that are smaller than him (but my roommate has a Golden that he gets along fine with) and I am a bit hesitant putting him in a situation like that, until I am more comfortable on how to best handle it. I think that he and I would do better with private sessions and then build up to a group session. I will say that the training would also be for me as well, as Jas is my first dog and I am finding there is lots that I am learing daily! (like not to leave a homemade poundcake on the counter....)
He has had basic obedience (before I got him) and is a great dog. He behaves in the house and does walk *fairly* well on a leash. I think he needs a "refresher" course and I need the training! 

Any input would be appreciated- Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the site and can't wait to see pictures of your Jasper.

While private classes are nice, if you find a good instructor and a small group class, it may also work out well. So I wouldn't necessarily limit myself at this point. A good class is a controlled environment to give you and your dogs the skills you need.

Good luck!


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

My trainer is great. I will PM you her information. I meet with her in Summerville.


----------



## jacki3785 (Jan 14, 2008)

MaggieRoseLee- thanks for the information- i am hoping that once i talk with someone and explain wht is going on they can advise me on what i actually need! as soon as i get my new digital camera (old one got stolen...grr!) i will post some pics of my boy. 

JenniferH- thank you so much!


----------

